

Ask HN: What software helps you run your startup? - rolyatyasmar

What are the keys apps, services, or software that you depend on to run your company?
======
onechik
Chrome

Google drive (a lot of stuff was done in it)

Google keep (really, I've deleted evernote as I like simple in use tools)

Pocket (not to forget a lot of helpful links)

Gmail

Buzzsumo (great tool but I've learned about lately. All stuff was done before)

Webflow (to create landing page)

Adobe Illustrator (to make all design)

It seems that my list is too short. But I think that you have to concentrate
on your startup idea and not the searching of 'right' tools. If you really
need them you can read here: [http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What-are-the-best-productivity-tools-for-
entrepreneurs?__snids__=665073047&__nsrc__=1&__filter__=all)

------
nazwa
To be honest, even in the age of web app and services that claim to be doing
everything for you, MS Excel is still my best friend.

------
mindcrime
Fedora Linux

Firefox, Chrome, Chromium, Konqueror, Links

Eclipse

GitHub

Rackspace Cloud / Linode (we'll be moving everything to Linode eventually...
the Rackspace thing is a legacy of their Slicehost acquisition)

SugarCRM (self-hosted)

Mediawiki (self-hosted)

Bugzilla (self-hosted)

Hoovers.com

LinkedIn

Google Apps (mainly GMail)

Apache httpd

and some internal tools we developed ourselves, like our competitive
intelligence tracker, codenamed FUCIT (Fogbeam Universal Competitive
Intelligence Tool) and a product dashboard tool I'm working on now.

Groovy/Grails/JVM

Emacs

OpenOffice

